# Patman's got some "new shoes"



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Not wheels, just tires. As I mentioned before and anyone that lives in "moist" eastern US, The Fuel Maxs that came on my Eco are not the all weather tires good for my area. Whenever it rains or we get snow etc, I was almost afraid to drive my car. So after "festering on the decision" for several weeks, calling around for the best tire deal and researching what is available, I bought a set of Good Year Triple Treads $680 out the door and also a $60 rebate. Boy do these things handle. No they are not LRR tires so there goes my MPG a little more esp since I don't drive hwy a lot. I read someone comparing the Triple Treads to the Turanza Serenity Plus with Eco Plus and the MPG diff. is negligible. I also read on this forum the MPG drop for a little while when the tires break in(I think from Sciphi). Most LRRs(Turanzas or Continental Pure Contacts that handle well in wet weather were up around 7 - 800 even if I drove to Tire Rack in Indiana. Which would cost me a Saturday and some gas an honestly is not worth it to me. 

FWIW hopefully the security of having tires that handle well in the area of the country I live in will offset any MPG loss I experience. While I love the car, as I said I was almost afraid to drive it in the bad weather. So I will feel I have a confident car again, like my LS or my Aleros. At least as long as I have them on my car. If you remember I had some Defenders on my LS for maybe 2 mos before I went back to the FR710s. So if they turn out to be that "bad" which I doubt they will, I will change them.  time will tell. But I don't have to think about it anymore.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Nothing wrong with peace of mind .. you knew you wanted some new shoes , besides you can get that sleeep now and not worry about not having the tracction you'll need to stop the cruzen .. Good Luck !


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Congratulations! You bought what you were comfortable with and within what you wanted to pay and got a great set of tires too!


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

After having a "night to sleep on it". I know getting used to how the car handles now compared to how it was before "loose and free rolling", will be a little like quitting smoking. At times wanting to go back to the way the car handled before like having one more cigarette. Well not really that much of an adjustment, but I may get some over steer at times until I get used to it or the tires wear a little(right now they look "big" almost fill the wheel wells all that treads after all I got 3 of them Triple Tread). I found that on my way home. I move the wheel a little and the car goes with it more than before. I am sure that will subside over mileage tho. The drive in to work this morning felt real stable and the care moved well thru traffic. 

Still wondering what will happen to MPG. At the same time, I happened to fill up with 89 instead of 93. Talk about culture shock! Should've only done one thing at a time. Was I feeling the tires dragging(rolling resistance) or the octane transition from 93 to 89 stuck in rush hour traffic. All will be well. I think to much.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

NYCruze2012 said:


> Congratulations! You bought what you were comfortable with and within what you wanted to pay and got a great set of tires too!


 What kind of tires you got for the snow of NY.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

He 's got RED ones !


----------

